# Bosch 1617 vs Festool 1400 Dilemma



## slalom (Oct 10, 2016)

A dilemma, I have been offered a good price for my Bosch 1617EVS (plunge and fixed base). Since I have a few Festool products I was thinking of accepting the offer and replacing the Bosch with a Festool 1400. 

I like the Festool dust collection But I can get the dust extraction kit for the Bosch. 

I have a 3.25HP Freud router in my router table so this would be for hand held medium duty work. Any advice? 

Thanks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

An interesting trade. See Festool 1400 for some data.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have that FesTool 1400 router and like it a lot . As a matter of fact I'm going to purchace the 2200 in the near future . 
I think they charge a premium for there tools , but I bought a lot of them regardless , as I like there dust collection system and the quality feel. I bought there track also , as they have an attachment for the 1400 to utilize there track system . 

I just paid a little over 2K after tax for FesTools Miter saw . I think it was kind of a ridiculous price , but I'm extremely satisfied with it and couldn't be happier with the purchace . 
So as long as your happy , that's all that matters 
There's going to be a lot of negativity about FesTool here , but to each his own.

Personally if I were you I'd keep your Bosch , as you already own it . The ergonomics take a while to get used to on the FesTool 1400 , as one handle is upright and the other side horizontal.

You can't own enough routers though , so own them both :grin:


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been using the OF1400 for about 2 years, and it is my go to handheld router. It was one my retirement presents to me. I really like the how it handles and Festool's attention to detail. Being able to attach it their track system eliminates the majority of my need for shop made jigs. I don't think you could go wrong. 
However, I don't like it for use on my Leigh D4R dovetail jig, I can't point to a specific problem, it just "feels" uncomfortable. So I have a Bosch for dovetails. But that is the only use that I have been disappointed in the router.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would keep the 1617, primarily because it is a good router. It is light enough for handheld and the dust extraction accessory works great. It is a well built router (you know that already) and the customer service is great, as is the support and parts availability.

You already own the 1617 and what you would get for it is not likely to provide a SUPER GREAT offset to the price of the Festool.

Keep the 1617 and go ahead and buy the Festool...as Rick said, "you can't heave enough routers".

Boom...no dilemma...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd have a hard time choosing unless I could fondle both. The way a tool feels in your hand is important, at least to me.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

See what Desert Rat Tom wrote. Few years ago, I seriously considered the Fe$tool 1400. But after handling it, I decided against it -- just did not feel right in my hands. Nothing beats a hands-on experience.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

At least you can do a 30-Day fondling if you don't like the feel.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Question for you, Rainman2*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> I have that FesTool 1400 router and like it a lot . As a matter of fact I'm going to purchace the 2200 in the near future .
> I think they charge a premium for there tools , but I bought a lot of them regardless , as I like there dust collection system and the quality feel. I bought there track also , as they have an attachment for the 1400 to utilize there track system .
> 
> I just paid a little over 2K after tax for FesTools Miter saw . I think it was kind of a ridiculous price , but I'm extremely satisfied with it and couldn't be happier with the purchace .
> ...


Considering the cost of all those Festools how do you not insulate your shop before buying more to use in an uncomfortable environment?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> Considering the cost of all those Festools how do you not insulate your shop before buying more to use in an uncomfortable environment?


That's why I can't afford to _______ my shop , that dam Fe$Tool! I hate tool addiction syndrome

Hey , I thought we're not supposed to use the "I" word here anymore :|


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

insulation
Insulation
INSULATION
INSULATION
INSULATION


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's not the "I" word that's breaking the bank, Rick; it's the "F" word...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Being a hobbyist, Bosch is a premium tool for me but you'd hear a bunch of oooo's and aaaa's if you saw me walk through the Festool section of Lee Valley.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> insulation
> Insulation
> INSULATION
> INSULATION
> INSULATION


Omg , like holy water to a vampire :fie: :grin:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@RainMan 2.0: I never said I wouldn't use the "I" word. If I was you I'd give up the "F" (Festool") word until I got my shop insulated. But that's just me.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> @RainMan 2.0: I never said I wouldn't use the "I" word. If I was you I'd give up the "F" (Festool") word until I got my shop insulated. But that's just me.


Richard , if I get my bathroom reno's done , the garage is next on the list . I'm hoping to actually use my shop next winter. Wow would that be a nice feeling . I've never tiled a bath/shower, so this could be interesting. 

It kills me to watch MT Stringer building projects all the time , and I can't lol .
I have a ton of neat things to build , just gotta get a few things out of the way .
Sticks idea about putting the wiring on the exterior of the wall in conduit is a good one , and my electrician agrees . 
The electrical has held me back a lot , as I keep on procrastinating on where to locate everything , but with a horizontal conduit going around the perimeter of the walls , a guy can make changes whenever necessary. 
This has gotta be the year of getting things done!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Richard , if I get my bathroom reno's done , the garage is next on the list . I'm hoping to actually use my shop next winter. Wow would that be a nice feeling . I've never tiled a bath/shower, so this could be interesting.
> 
> !


Tiling a shower is not so bad. I did 2 rounds of tiling classes at Home Depot that really helped. You need thinset in the shower to make the tiles stick in such a wet environment. The main issue is placing a board around the tub one tile up to hold all the tiles as you go up. After the tiles dry on the wall going up you come back in and remove the boards then cut the finally row of bottom tiles to fit between the tub and the tiled wall. If you don't use the boards the tiles on the wall will sag when wet. The boards hold the weight of all the wet tiles until they dry.

Check out HD for free tiling classes.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@rain Man 2.0: Rick, I'm rooting for you. I'm a little more than 20 years older than you and with out my little shop I would go crazy. Especially in the winter time. I don't have to do much in it to be happy and content. After working with the public most of my life I don't usually do any work for others. That eliminates those headaches. If I do make or fix anything for friends or neighbors it's on my terms and time. I neither expect or accept any compensation for what I do. 

Remember the longest journey begins with the smallest first step.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

coxhaus said:


> Tiling a shower is not so bad. I did 2 rounds of tiling classes at Home Depot that really helped. You need thinset in the shower to make the tiles stick in such a wet environment. The main issue is placing a board around the tub one tile up to hold all the tiles as you go up. After the tiles dry on the wall going up you come back in and remove the boards then cut the finally row of bottom tiles to fit between the tub and the tiled wall. If you don't use the boards the tiles on the wall will sag when wet. The boards hold the weight of all the wet tiles until they dry.
> 
> Check out HD for free tiling classes.


Those boards make perfect sense . Great tip , thank you !








Shop guy said:


> @rain Man 2.0: Rick, I'm rooting for you. I'm a little more than 20 years older than you and with out my little shop I would go crazy. Especially in the winter time. I don't have to do much in it to be happy and content. After working with the public most of my life I don't usually do any work for others. That eliminates those headaches. If I do make or fix anything for friends or neighbors it's on my terms and time. I neither expect or accept any compensation for what I do.
> 
> Remember the longest journey begins with the smallest first step.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm going to love it once it complete . I have so many cool ideas to build after it's done


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

slalom said:


> A dilemma, I have been offered a good price for my Bosch 1617EVS (plunge and fixed base). Since I have a few Festool products I was thinking of accepting the offer and replacing the Bosch with a Festool 1400.
> 
> I like the Festool dust collection But I can get the dust extraction kit for the Bosch.
> 
> ...


 Gentlemen could you get back to the question that was asked originally!
Rainman start a new post


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry Gerald for this thread getting off track . Let's try to give Gerard some constructive ideas here now guys . 

As I mentioned I'm hoping you keep the Bosch . I love the FesTool because of its dust collection, but Bosch does the same thing with there kit . 

Some of the reason I went FesTool is that I sort of planned on using there other products anyways , as I bought there vacuum system . 
The 1400 seems a little weird ergonomically with one normal handle and one that you kind of grab pistol grip style . I think they wanted to make it so when your using it on there track system , you could do it one handed . 
I also love there track , dang that's handy . I don't know much about Bosch , so I'm not certain if they integrate a track on to there's or not . 
FesTool has a plethora of accessories for there routers , but there all priced on the steep side for what you get imo . I'm sure each year I'll add a few things here and there till I have them all .






Semipro said:


> Gentlemen could you get back to the question that was asked originally!
> Rainman start a new post


You beat me to it Charles . I was typing an apology to Gerald as you made this post


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

I like both routers. Eventually I plan to add the Festool, but ahve the Bosh now, it works fine!


----------



## slalom (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the information and ideas. 

I am fortunate to live near a community college that has excellent cabinet making and woodworking programs. They offer evening and Saturday courses to mature students on a part-time basis. 

They intentionally have a variety of brands found in commercial shops so that students are prepared for the workplace. We used Milwaukee, Dewalt (no soft start) and Festool 1010, 1400 and 2200. I agree that the handles on the 1400 are different, however, the Festool was the most popular. 

Based upon the recommendations, I think that I will stay with the Bosch for now and order the guides and dust hood.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Choice


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Gentlemen could you get back to the question that was asked originally!
Rainman start a new post"

Like cats with a laser spot, we are. Must be an age thing.


----------

